# Benjamin Breeg



## Vrocas (27. Januar 2010)

Jeder Fan der Band "Iron Maiden" kennt ihn und lieben ihn.

* Benjamin Breeg *

Er wurde durch das Lied "The Reincarnation of Banjamin Breeg" aus dem Album "A matter of life and death" bekannt gemacht und unzählige Menschen weltweit fragen sich nun wer er wirklich war!

Ich habe ein wenig in Google geforscht, doch da wurde gesagt er wäre ein Kriegsverbrecher im Vietnam gewesen, was die Hundemarke auf dem Cover des Liedes erklären würde.
Andere sagen jedoch er wäre 1938 in London geboren und hätte seine Eltern mit 10 Jahren in einem brennendem Haus verloren, worauf er hin in ein Heim kam.

Dort wurde er jedoch von schrecklichen Alpträumen heim gesucht, zeichnete sie auf die Wände des Heims. Diese schrecklichen Bilder bewegten die Erzieher ihn in eine Psychatrie zu schicken, von der er jedoch 1978 ausgebrochen wurde un von da an nie mehr wieder gesehen wurde.

Hier das Cover des Liedes "The Reincarnation of Benjamin Breeg"

man erkennt an seinem Hals deutlich eine Hundemarke, auf seinem Grabstein das Todesjahr, jedoch nicht sein Geburtsjahr. Darunter einige Sätze in fremder Sprache geschrieben (Ich tippe auf Russisch)

So, viel Spaß beim Rätseln und raten, Ich hoffe einer hier kann das große Mysterium über Benjamin Breeg auflösen, da ich schon seit Monaten nach der wahren Geschichte dieser Person suche.
Eventuell ist sie auch nur eine ausgedachte Figur der Band Iron Maiden und es herrscht nur unnötiger Wind über diese Person...


----------



## Nawato (27. Januar 2010)

Also ich würde mal bei Wiki gucken bei Iron Maiden, da stehen die Personen und Ereignisse auf denen sich ihre Lieder beziehen.


----------



## Vrocas (27. Januar 2010)

Im deutschen wiki hab ich noch nix gefunden, müsst ma im englischen gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (27. Januar 2010)

> The website, as well as the biography of Benjamin Breeg, was completely fictional, and was later found to have been created by the band to increase publicity since they knew that fans would research the name trying to figure out who the character was.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benjamin_breeg


----------



## Haxxler (28. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Eventuell ist sie auch nur eine ausgedachte Figur der Band Iron Maiden und es herrscht nur unnötiger Wind über diese Person...



So ist es.

"The website, as well as the biography of Benjamin Breeg, was completely fictional, and was later found to have been created by the band to increase publicity since they knew that fans would research the name trying to figure out who the character was. The date that the cousin and the informant were supposed to meet was none other than the date of the single's release. The website - which has since been taken down - sported an alleged picture of Benjamin Breeg. This was a dead give-away for fans who recognised that it showed none other than Eddie, the band's mascot, easily discernible by Eddie's one red glowing eye which he has had since the album Somewhere in Time."


----------

